# Still got a frozen butt? 10% off heated seat kits @ PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Save 10% one last time this season with our special promo code*

Anyone living in the eastern half of the US knows that winter is not relinquishing her death grip on us this year, so to help our friends out there in car land out a bit, we've decided to offer a 10% discount on our heated seats one last time this season.

Use promo code

HEATURBUM

which expires on 2/18/2010 (enter it exactly as shown above in the "Promo Code" box during checkout - and it's case sensitive!)

We offer four levels, all with the highest quality components and switches on the market: standard, luxury, premium, and premium with massager option! Kits come with everything you need and are custom sized to YOUR CAR'S specific seat bottom and backrest, not generic or "cut to fit" like many others on the market.

Please click below to go to the ordering page:

----------------

*Custom Heated Seat Kit - almost any make or model vehicle*






----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials for your late model GTO, please click here.


----------

